# {RESOLVED}Need Drivers for Picture Card Reader



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

OK, this is the driver that Im looking for:

Kodak USB Picture Card Reader. 
Model # CFS Bella USB.

There is no FCC numbers on the reader. I tried the Kodak site but found nothing there. I tried the Driver Guide.com Not there that I could find. Tried Google, but nothing relevant there. This is driving me batty! Can anyone point me to the drivers? The driver name in the device manager is *SCM Micro USBAT-02*. Its flagged.

Lance.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

did you try here
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/serv...eader/new/usbCardReaderSoftware.jhtml#winSoft


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thank you brianF, thats it.


----------

